# Northern Gulf Coast Fly Tournament



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I haven't heard of one, at least not in Louisiana. That doesn't mean there ins't one. A few of my buddies get drunk and talk about holding a fly only, catch and release, tournament in Hopedale but nothing ever materializes. They want to do a system similar to the Tarpon Gold Cup tournament. Other than some drunk talk from my friends, I know of nothing.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Same here. Me and a few friends at The Fishermans Times want to host one like the Salty Fly. It will take some effort but there is a small crowd for it up here. Who knows if it will materialize.


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd probably participate if it's over here near NOLA. Tell Chris and the rest of the Fisherman's Times to get on it! haha


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm down if somebody can make it happen. I doubt it would be hard to get people to commit.


----------

